# Noisy Roll front cupboard



## JandB (Apr 3, 2012)

About 3 months ago we bought a brand new Trackers EKS. We had a few niggling faults but most were easily resolved. Our hunt tracking down squeaks and rattles has largely been successful and most have been eliminated. However one remains and that is the plastic roll fronted cupboard that closes off the microwave cupboard. The plastic slats rattle in the plastic runners either side as we drive along. So far our only way of reducing this is to press paper into the runners making a tight seal against the plastic slats but this only works for the exposed slats, those inside the cupboard wrapped around the roll still rattle away merrily.

I know there is a danger of becoming obsessive about a particular noise but solving this one really would be the icing on the cake.

So any ideas anyone please would be gratefully received.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

what about the furry strips that are draught excluders on double glazing


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Good shout Kev ,used cut down velcro myself ,does the job for me ..rattle free ,exept for the other half..Les


----------



## JandB (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you both, we did think about the furry strips that Kev1 mentioned but haven't been able to find out where we might get some. They sound ideal and would need to be self adhesive.

As for lesannes idea of the velcro, we think that's definitely possible as we can buy that locally.

Thanks again


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Had a very similar rattle on our microwave slatted door , just used a piece of the foam type packing sqaushed in the front of miccy, works perfect .

Rob.


----------



## JandB (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Carprus, that's a simple and very effective answer to the annoying rattling.

We used a pillow and it worked a treat!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi J & B try a double glazing company see if they yhave any off cuts
they use it by the roll


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Roll a tea towel and place in front of microwave.
Dave p


----------

